# Cheese (web cam)



## fernandel (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi!

I tried to take a photo with Cheese but I got errors:

```
(cheese:78735): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-1.0/libgstopengl.so': Shared object "libpng15.so.15" not found, required by "libgstopengl.so"

(cheese:78735): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/local/lib/gstreamer-1.0/libgstopengl.so': Shared object "libpng15.so.15" not found, required by "libgstopengl.so"
```
But if I take a video it works.

`pkg query -x %bn '^png'`

```
libpng16.so.16n
```
When was update for png I did as I red in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

Camera works also on Skype.

Any idea, please?

Fernandel


----------



## fernandel (Mar 22, 2015)

I deinstalled gstreamer1-plugins-gl and rebuilt again and png related problem is solved but I cannot take picture still:

```
(cheese:16430): cheese-WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' is busy: gstv4l2object.c(2838): gst_v4l2_object_set_format (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source/GstBin:bin35/GstV4l2Src:video_source: Call to S_FMT failed for BGR3 @ 640x480: Device busy
```
Thanks.


----------

